# Social Engineering Toolkit

## B0sk0

Hi all!

Not sure if this is the correct section or not.

I'm wondering if anyone has experience or has successfully been able to install the Social Engineering Toolkit. I saw that metasploit, hydra, wireshark, and other pentesting tools were available packages, however I hadn't seen set in there.

Thanks!

----------

## lexflex

Hi,

Never tried it myself, but apparently there is an overlay containing this:

https://gpo.zugaina.org/net-analyzer/set

Alex.

----------

